# How good are you at recalling your dreams?



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I think your ability to remember dreams can rely a lot on what stage of REM sleep you are in. I remember my dreams best when I wake up, go back to sleep for an hour or so, dream and then wake up. I probably remember about 5-10 dreams a year. Though I can recall a select few dreams from 10+ years ago.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

21-100. I used to be able to remember every dream and every little detail about them but that really degraded in my teens and even more in my twenties. It's just fragments mostly.

The sad part is... I love dreaming :/


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

It depends on how deep and impacting the dream has been. Also, if you wake up suddenly; it's easier for you to forget that dream.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Aw, I feel horrid for the person that voted 0!  Tragic, really.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Like I said, pretty damn good.

Still remember my dream from last night.

One particular part involved a young girl (12-14) who kept trying to show us her tits. I was with two other guys and kept thinking to myself, "This shit is gonna get us arrested!"

So, I focused my attention on the ceiling, despite her best efforts at flashing me. However, the other guys with me didn't seem to care about gawking at young girl bewbs.

I think I was at some type of concert/celebration.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it's hard to quantify. I would guess fifty to three hundred, probably about IDK seventy five to one hundred. Like, I don't remember my dream from last night. it was something scary and it had to do with twins--oh yeah, now I remember. I was in a motel room and there was this guy, and I was like "hey, there's some guy in the room!" and then he was all, "we do this every year." and he took the younger version of the girl (my aunt) and she was like, "I don't really want to do this." But we were all afraid of him.

So, there you go--the wonderful world of remembering REM dreams, which is pretty depressing and frightening. That's why people who REM dream more tend to be more depressed (or visa versa). 

Eugh. That dream was creepy. People are creepy and scary and I should ruminate on that.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I never remember my dreams

In order to remember your dreams you need to actually try to consciously remember it after waking up, which I never do since the moment I wake up, I'm instantly on the move


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Voted 300+ as exaggeration, but it's maybe 200+ , +daily nap dreams (not daydreams) something like narcolepsy. So 300+
I have movie dreams. Everyone thinks it's weird, but they also give me a fucked up feeling to realize that they were dreams after waking up. And someones they get like series (to be continued) or even repeat the same dream.
In sum, a have extremely long plotted, vivid dreams.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't understand the Poll. Which one do I pick if I remember 75 a year? 21-100 or 50-300? They overlap.

I picked the latter. I'm still confused.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Fern said:


> Aw, I feel horrid for the person that voted 0!  Tragic, really.


Twasn't me because I dont vote in my own polls, but i can tell you I also am a zero in this sense; i never recall dreams anymore (not in years) 



TheOminousMuffin said:


> I don't understand the Poll. Which one do I pick if I remember 75 a year? 21-100 or 50-300? They overlap.
> 
> I picked the latter. I'm still confused.


O ye lol sorry ha


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

Well now that it's summer, I get plenty of sleep every night and I can recall my dreams every day. It's great! I dream about some weird shit.

Anyone trying to lucid dream? It's always been a goal of mine.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

300+. I remember about 36 dreams a month. :crazy:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

So...weird fuckin dream.

I don't remember much, but at one point a cat was talking to me, but wouldn't divulge information unless I gave it money. So, I put a dime in it's asshole and then it started to talk.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> Twasn't me because I dont vote in my own polls, but i can tell you I also am a zero in this sense; i never recall dreams anymore (not in years)


I thanked you-not because I was happy to hear you do not recall dreams (that'd be rather cruel) but rather out of habit.

Can you think of any media=cal or emotional reasons that may have caused this? I'm just genuinely curious...
The ony times I've found I remember my dreams are when I intently decide to lucid dream before going to sleep. Otherwise... nothing. No memory whatsoever.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I have very vivid dreams if I take two multivitamins, two vitamin c pills and some fish oil pills at night before bed.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

My dreams are very vivid and I can remember a lot of them, even a few ones from my childhood.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

@Fern

I've had problems with sleeping my whole life, and right now I'm struggling with a disorder called DSPD which is an unfortunate symptom of a wider condition; so I'm definitely not the picture of health.

When i was healthier i would occasionally recall a dream, but still not very often (maybe 1 or 2 a year), but i think this is all down to quite how heavy i sleep once I do manage to doze off. It's otherworldly how deep my sleep is, seriously!


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

0. I am the only one of two persons that don't remember any dream and 13 ppl can remember 300+? WHAT?!?!


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Voted for 5-10, I'm not very good at recalling dreams. Sometimes I remember the dream a day after.


----------



## Hyperfocal (Oct 6, 2015)

Dreams are elusive, nightmares are better, at least they wake me up, I recall those.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I remember several per week. But I only keep for long those I connect to similar things, or feelings, sometimes something vague I don't get. So I'd say 21-100. Recurring dreams are the most interesting, I had my first one when I was five. My only true recurring dream, not recurring theme. And like someone posted above, a huge source of ideas and weirdness for writing material.


----------



## sleeepy (Oct 11, 2015)

I usually remember around 3 dreams a night every night. I've got something wrong with my sleep cycles and the sleep doctor says my sleep efficiency is extremely low. I just have very vivid dreams all night and remember most of them. It sucks. It's hard to say how many I remember after a year though, but it's a lot.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not good at recalling my dreams. Sometimes I would remember them throughout the whole day, and then it would be gone from my memory.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Only 5 to 10...


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I don't know whether I'm really good in recalling dreams or I just forget most of them and think I'm good in recalling dreams based on the ones I remember.


----------



## jakeskye (Oct 12, 2015)

I remember dreams fairly well...sure I don't remember them that clearly sometimes, and sometimes just the emotion within them rather than what was actually happening, but a lot of nights I wake up and remember what I was dreaming about.

It depends though, I think, on when I get woken up. If I'm in the middle of deep sleep I tend to vividly recall what I was dreaming about, if I wake up naturally on weekends and all, I normally do not.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

I have very vivid dreams, and they're often lucid dreams. I think about what I've been dreaming every morning except from the few mornings where I'm really stressed, or I found the dream uninteresting. That's why I voted 50-300, it's probably closer to 300 but I'm not sure if I remember more than that. I suppose it depends on what you mean by remembering, I remember them after waking up, but I can't say "Monday night I dreamt about this, on Tuesday I dreamt about that, on Wednesday I dreamt about that"... At least I can't keep more than maybe four-five nights' dreams in my memory at a time, and I often confuse which night I dreamt what. 

However, my dreams are very important to me, I oftentimes find myself thinking that I like dreaming more than being awake ^^'


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember 11-20 dreams per year. But i never forget those dreams.


----------



## SilentSeas (Oct 13, 2015)

I write mine down a lot or I give them names so i can remember them better. I usuallyremember them in great detail sothey take forever to write down.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

I feel like I spend most of my sleeping hours dreaming.

I'd be willing to blame zinc and magnesium for part of that (they do contribute).

I'm saying 300 + only because I write a lot of the dreams down within a quarter hour once I'm up.
Otherwise, big parts of them may get lost to history. . . .


----------



## IvoryRose (Jul 23, 2014)

I remember anywhere between 1-3 dreams a week. Sometimes I think I'll remember them so I'm lazy and don't write them down but then I forget them. =__=; That's why I keep a dream journal which I periodically transcribe into digital format just to have a backup! XD Also, I can remember dreams I've had since I was 5 years old.


----------



## daydreamingdog (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a few dreams that I remember a week. As soon as I wake up, if I had a dream that I remembered from the last night, I'll write it down in my dream journal. It's fun to go back and reread dreams I had. Although, sometimes I won't remember the particular details of a dream, like what happened or who I was with... but I'll remember certain feelings, like happiness, claustrophobia, etc. 

I really wanna get into lucid dreaming tho... Yea, dreams are pretty fun


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

Like 3. They are usually very weird and surreal and easily forgotten.


----------

